# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  MUSICA PARA TODO TIPO DE MAGIA

## Neither

Bueno amigos, como bien dije, os voy a poner una serie de discos con musiquita de ahora (digo esto porque si os digo de musica clasica no acabariamos nunca... :roll: ) donde podeis encontrar musica muy buena para cualquier tipo de magia, espero que os guste y que los que necesitan de ayuda les venga muy bien... *(Ojo no están libres de derechos)*

*(Nombre del Autor.- Titulo del Disco)*

 ENYA   -   The celts
 ENYA   -   Watermark
 ENYA   -   Shepherd Moons
 KENNY G   -   Greatest hits
 APOLLO 440 - Electro glide in blue
 MOBY - Play
 CHRIS SPHEERIS - Desires
 CHRIS SPHEERIS - Culture
 CHRIS SPHEERIS - Enchantment
 VANESSA MAE   -   Greatest Hits
 SYNTHESIZER   -    Greatest (Cualquier volumen)
 LA MUSICA DE LOS DIOSES - (Cualquier volumen)
 LIMP BIZKIT - Reanimation
 RYCHARD CLAYDERMAN
 MICHAEL NYMAN
 MIKE OLDFIELD - "Cualquiera de sus discos" _(Lo mas conocido de el son los Tubular Bells, para la magia os aconsejaria mas el Voyager o The Song of Distant Earth...)_ 

Estos son los discos de artistas que recomiendo, son verdadermante buenos y tienen amplio margen de estilos y ambientes...

También os aconsejo algunos Soundtrack, tanto de pelis como de juegos:

*SERENITY
 THE MATRIX
 HARRY POTTER (esta la ponen muchisimo en Shalakabula...)
 THE LORD OF THE RINGS
 AMERICAN BEAUTY
 MORTAL KOMBAT
 TEKKEN 5 (Esta es brutal para las grandes ilusiones...)
 EL PADRINO
 THE PIANO
 PULP FICTION
 FINAL FANTASY
 ...*

etc, etc, etc, cualquier soundtrack de cualquier peli está bastante bien, ojo la banda sonora compuesta por el compositor... también os digo unos cuantos compositoresque hacen unas bandas sonoras de muerte:

 JERRY GOLDSMITH
 HANZ ZIMMER
 JOHN WILLIAMS
 THOMAS NEWMAN
 JOHN CARPENTER
 BERNARD HERRMANN
 ...

En fin, se de mucha mas música muy wapas para la magia, si alguien necesita algo especial, que me mande un privado y sin ninguna molestia (siempre que pueda) yo aconsejare... :twisted: 

Saludos  8-) 

 [/b]

----------


## elfriki

muy útil la lista dado que en este foro se ha preguntado varias veces por que musica poner en sus actuaciones.

 :o

----------


## Jmoreno

Perfecto, llevo bastante tiempo buscando (si saber mucho el que) musica para unos videos privados, Gracias Neither

----------


## juantxo

la musica de la banda sonora de la peli "amelie" tiene muy buenas canciones para utlizar sobretodo la que se llama "le valse du amelie "( la version orquesta) o algo de eso. el compositor es Yann Tiersen

 :Smile1:

----------


## elfriki

esto creo que lo tendrian que poner como PostIt

----------


## Dow

y E.T.? Eduardo Manos Tijeras? Casper?


salud!

----------


## elfriki

hay muchissimas, no creo que nunca podamos ponerlas todas...   :Wink:

----------


## Neither

Evidentemente hay muchisimas, he intentado hacer una recopilación diferente... (no que sea musica actual actual, pero si novedosa para la magia)
Manostijeras, Casper son muy buenos temas... gracias a Dios hay mucho donde elegir. :P 

Saludos  8-)

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Tambien podemos agregar la de *Gladiador*, *Dragonheart* y *Corazón Valiente*, quedarían  muy buenas !!!!!

----------


## juanmoreyra

yo recomiendo todos los cd´s de la musica del "cirque du soleil", tambien la musica de "ameli" (enterita nomas) y la musica de "gato negro gato blanco" de  kusturica, o de "underground" tambien de kusturica.no puedo dejar afuera la musica de "trainspotting"
bueno gente, por aki la dejo sino no termino mas.
un abrazo chau suerte.

----------


## Neither

Si buscais por los compositores que os he puesto al final, encontrareis las mejores bandas sonoras... lo digo porque algunas bandas sonoras que aconsejais, ya las dejo incluidas con el nombre del compositor...  :roll:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Aqui pongo una pagina de musica en descarga directa que puede ser buena tambien para magia, dependiendo de los gustos.

www.freeplaymusic.com

----------


## Neither

Sobre freeplaymusic ya se comento mucho hace algo mas de un año...

Podeis ver mas aqui:http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...=freeplaymusic

----------


## KlinKlan

Me ha picado la curiosidad con lo de freeplaymusic y he entrado..., y cual ha sido mi sorpresa al ver que eso de libre de derechos y gratuito no es verdad! no habeis leido bien toooooodas las condiciones (que son muchas) si lo veis en la gran mayoria de los casos hay que pagar, y sólo en unos pocos no!!! y me da que casi nadie está dentro de esos casos. Es decir, para un espectáculo de Magia público (se entiende un espéctaculo dónde hay comunicación pública de la música de freeplaymusic más allá del ámbito familiar) los precios son:

Per Freeplay Title (per project, for each 4 minutes of use, per year)
One Time Use 	$85.00
Unlimited Multimedia Use - National 	$250.00
Unlimited Multimedia Use - Worldwide 	$400.00

Gratis me da que no es.

En el post al que os referís, "miscoes" ya os lo advertía, pero veo que no surtió mucho efecto...

...

----------


## Neither

> Gratis me da que no es. 
> 
> En el post al que os referís, "miscoes" ya os lo advertía, pero veo que no surtió mucho efecto...


Muy bien lo has dicho KlinKlan, no es gratuito su uso público, es gratuita _"la descarga"_...

miscoes lo dijo muy bien, y parece que el ingles pasa de largo... 
La verdad, conozco un monton de paginas como la de freeplaymusic, donde todas son iguales (derechos) y su descarga es gratuita, peroe que sirve... es un tema que ya se habló hace mucho tiempo.

Por favor, las personas que ham llegado nuevas, a poder ser que hagan como KlinKlan, que se lean bien todo...por el bien de todos.

Un Saludo  8-)

----------


## eidanyoson

Es por fastidiar Neither pero....

 ¿Y Kitaro, Himekami, Jean Michel Jarre, Jöel Fäjerman, Maurice Jarre, Angelo Baladamenti, Sakamoto, Osten Savag, Capercaillie, Nightnoise, Aeternam, Epica, Love is Colder than Death, Constance Demby, Suzanne Ciani, Paul Voudouris, Yanni, Michael Nyman, Clannad, Alberto Iglesias, Mark Isham, Ray Lynch, George Winston, Will Ackerman, Phil Cunningham,Yas-Kaz, Adiemus, Tangerine Dream...?

 Y me dejo un millón.

 Se trata de buscar y elegir lo que más le guste a cada uno.
 Que a mi me encante, por ejemplo Danny Elfmann, no me da derecho a decir que es obligatorio, aunque si que puedo recomendar su escucha por si acaso.
 A ver si la gente se da cuenta de que no se trata de que se lo den mascado. Si se quiere ser original se a de ser UNO mismo. EN TODO.
 Si a ti una canción sea de lo que sea te trasnmite una emoción, y eso consigue que a la vez tu magia sea más emocionante, usa esa. Auque sea de una pachanga de un pueblo perdido en Palencia de los años 40.
 Es que me fastidia que la gente no busque SU música, o SU juego. Sólo copie, copie y copie. Y alguna vez no pasa nada, que todos lo haemos (me incluyo,) pero ya por sistema... y encima decirle de donde copiar...
 Nada, que me he levantado hoy criticón, disculpadme.

----------


## Neither

> Es por fastidiar Neither pero.... 
> 
> ¿Y Kitaro, Himekami, Jean Michel Jarre, Jöel Fäjerman, Maurice Jarre, Angelo Baladamenti, Sakamoto, Osten Savag, Capercaillie, Nightnoise, Aeternam, Epica, Love is Colder than Death, Constance Demby, Suzanne Ciani, Paul Voudouris, Yanni, Michael Nyman, Clannad, Alberto Iglesias, Mark Isham, Ray Lynch, George Winston, Will Ackerman, Phil Cunningham,Yas-Kaz, Adiemus, Tangerine Dream...?
> Y me dejo un millón.


A mi no me fastidia para nada... yo ya he dejado bien calro que hay millones y he decidido poner alguno, porque como bien dices hay que ser originales, tu verças el problema que tengo yo que uso mi propia música... pero si te fijas, ultimamente los post son, que musica utiliza para este efecto, y para este otro... en fin, mi past va dirigido para personas que no tienen muy claro la amplitud musical y necesitan consejo...

Y tio, vuelvo a insistir, hay millones de canciones... y hasta ahora a nadie se le había ocurrido abrir un post así con la importancia que tiene.  :Wink:  

Saludos  8-)

----------


## NUMISMAGIO

YO PREFIERO TODOS LOS DE ETNYA .SON MUY BUENOS POR SUS ALTIBAJOS ESPECIAL PARA MAGIA SILENCIOSA ,CLARO ESTA QUE CON UNA BUENA SINCRONIZACION...
 SALUDOS...

----------

